# How can I desolder an “uncleanable” pcb pad?



## farwest1 (May 26, 2020)

One of the through-board pads on a pcb I’m working on accidentally filled with solder, with no component in it. Now I can’t get the solder out.

I’ve tried to clean the solder out of it with both a desoldering braid and pump, but I just can’t get a clean hole to reappear. I’ve also tried re-heating the solder and forcing a wire end through, but can’t.

any additional ideas? Can I use a very small drill bit to re-drill the hole? Force an awl or needle through it? Are there other techniques?


----------



## radioteacher (May 26, 2020)

Test a drill bit to make sure it is smaller then the hole, is case the hole is through plated.  It should fit a bit loose.  Then drill it out.

RT


----------



## music6000 (May 26, 2020)

I usually Heat the Pad with Soldering Iron & Very Quickly push a Stainless Dressmaker Pin through the Hole & keep wiggling till it Cools.
The solder just slides of the Pin as it pulls back out or comes with it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 26, 2020)

Sometimes adding a bit more solder can be helpful too.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 26, 2020)

When you use braid, be sure to flux it up real good!


----------



## farwest1 (May 26, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> When you use braid, be sure to flux it up real good!


Oh, I didn't realize I was supposed to flux the braid. Part of my problem I think!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 26, 2020)

That will make all the difference.  The flux helps wick the solder up into the braid.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 26, 2020)

Always flux!


----------



## vigilante398 (May 27, 2020)

I use the "gravity-assisted" solder removal in cases like this: heat it up until the solder is melted, then quickly whack the board against a bench. Boom, solder comes right out.


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 27, 2020)

I use gravity as well and use these https://www.harborfreight.com/test-probe-set-5-pc-61872.html just heat up the solder put the pick and turn it a little, the solder doesn't bond with the pick.


----------



## KNYST (May 27, 2020)

I always do this:
1. Put on some more solder while heating up the pad/joint.
2. Remove the solder with an *Engineer SS-02 Solder Sucker *(a really efficient Japanese solder pump)


----------



## malto_cortese (Mar 28, 2022)

Same problem.
Usually I fix it with my SS-02 Solder Sucker (as mentioned above), but when I made mistake with strained wire, is very hard to clean the hole due strains that retains the tin.
I'm wondering if some desoldering liquid can works or will harm the pcb.


----------



## szukalski (Mar 28, 2022)

I usually (too often for my liking) use flux'd braid and if there's anything left, a quick drill through with a tiny bit.


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 28, 2022)

KNYST said:


> I always do this:
> 1. Put on some more solder while heating up the pad/joint.
> 2. Remove the solder with an *Engineer SS-02 Solder Sucker *(a really efficient Japanese solder pump)


As stated above, the Engineer SS-2 solder sucker is worth every dollars. The flexible tube end allow to cover the whole area. I wound It made all the difference. It's one of the tools I would not go without.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 28, 2022)

you can also heat up the solder and put a wooden toothpick in the hole and let it cool.


----------



## Vipersassasin (Mar 28, 2022)

If none of the above work, a thumbtack or small pin needle can punch through the solder. I have done this in tight situations and then was able to put a wire through for installation or to get the extra solder off. Just be careful not to heat the board up too much or the pads might come off with.


----------



## andare (Mar 28, 2022)

Just yesterday I was building a Squidward and I filled an empty hole by mistake. I spent hours trying out all the above suggestions and still nothing.
It doesn't help that the PCB is so cramped and the holes so tiny. Why must the holes be so damn tiny?!
I might or might not have sent a few curses on PedalPCB's way... 

Toothpicks and drill bits are too big. I bought the thinnest needles I could find but I doubt they'll work since they bend so easily. I'm this close to trashing the PCB.

End of rant, sorry, this thread triggered me


----------



## Bio77 (Mar 28, 2022)

andare said:


> Just yesterday I was building a Squidward and I filled an empty hole by mistake. I spent hours trying out all the above suggestions and still nothing.
> It doesn't help that the PCB is so cramped and the holes so tiny. Why must the holes be so damn tiny?!
> I might or might not have sent a few curses on PedalPCB's way...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are talking about a via.  These are small (~10-20mills) holes used to connect traces on different sides of the board.  These can be filled with solder without worry.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't see any vias on a Squidward.



andare said:


> It doesn't help that the PCB is so cramped and the holes so tiny. Why must the holes be so damn tiny?!


Maybe _you _are too big.


----------



## fig (Mar 28, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> be sure to flux it up real good!


It's already fluxed up Chuck. He's trying to fix it.


----------



## farwest1 (May 26, 2020)

One of the through-board pads on a pcb I’m working on accidentally filled with solder, with no component in it. Now I can’t get the solder out.

I’ve tried to clean the solder out of it with both a desoldering braid and pump, but I just can’t get a clean hole to reappear. I’ve also tried re-heating the solder and forcing a wire end through, but can’t.

any additional ideas? Can I use a very small drill bit to re-drill the hole? Force an awl or needle through it? Are there other techniques?


----------



## andare (Mar 28, 2022)

It's a resistor hole. I was soldering a row of resistors and I managed to fill another hole next to it, no idea how.

I fluxed up big time but no dice and no cigar.

This was supposed to be a 10 minute build...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 28, 2022)

Strange. Solder braid has always worked very well for me.  Here's the process.

1. Apply a couple drops of flux to about 1/2" of braid.  
2. Press the wet section of braid against the soldered pad with the soldering iron and watch the solder wick up into the braid.  
3. Remove iron & braid simultaneously.  
You might need to do it once more if you had a huge pool of solder.

I had to do this yesterday when I installed the wrong capacitor on a board by accident.  Piece of cake.  One of the pads was on the ground plane.  Those take a little longer to heat up.

BTW, _There are no 10 minute builds. _


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 28, 2022)

I've done this many many times. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B094VPRKGS/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_FKZPES94MPASV7H2B8VD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1  and https://www.amazon.com/Engineer-SS-...al&sprefix=solder+sucke,industrial,134&sr=1-2 are must haves IMHO.


----------



## andare (Mar 28, 2022)

grabo99 said:


> I've done this many many times. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B094VPRKGS/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_FKZPES94MPASV7H2B8VD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1  and https://www.amazon.com/Engineer-SS-02-Solder-Sucker/dp/B002MJMXD4/ref=sr_1_2?crid=262M1ORW61WYY&keywords=solder+sucker&qid=1648505489&s=industrial&sprefix=solder+sucke,industrial,134&sr=1-2 are must haves IMHO.


I just placed an order for that sucker.  I'll buy the pins too once I figure out how they're called in Polish

UPDATE: found 'em!


----------



## djmiyta (Mar 28, 2022)

Grab a pair of needle nose pliers and any components left over leads line it up with the hole heat with iron gently twist into hole (I've pulled pads and traces off boards from either trying too many times putting something in that hole and/or applying too much heat for probably too long then and then by then I shoulda l just bend a lead scrap 'n solder in to place where a trace once was  and save myself some time  ***Side Note I've also  made a little problem  bigger by doing this (thats how a trace got trashed it got stuck and I pulled too hard)


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 28, 2022)

So I invested in one of these....and some these.

The tip is small enough to fit inside the hole and melt all the solder.
I clip the board vertically with my "helping hands" and double fist it. Put the tip in one side and as the blob comes out the other suck it with the hot desoldering tool. Do it all quickly without burning the board. (ask me how I know.....). Works like a charm.

I adopted this method for all the freaking "after the fact" mods I did with my first Paragon build hahah!


----------



## Barry (Mar 28, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> So I invested in one of these....and some these.
> 
> The tip is small enough to fit inside the hole and melt all the solder.
> I clip the board vertically with my "helping hands" and double fist it. Put the tip in one side and as the blob comes out the other suck it with the hot desoldering tool. Do it all quickly without burning the board. (ask me how I know.....). Works like a charm.
> ...


I bought one of these years ago when I was modding a lot of pedals



			https://www.amazon.com/Hakko-FR-301-Desoldering-Tool/dp/B07BKSLLG9


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 28, 2022)

Barry said:


> I bought one of these years ago when I was modding a lot of pedals
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hakko-FR-301-Desoldering-Tool/dp/B07BKSLLG9



That thing looks awesome! Kinda hard to justify for the occasional re-work though. There's couple of other similar ones from Yihua. (I have a Yihua Digital soldering station that's been rock solid). 

I've learned to "socket anything that I might have an inkling to change" and avoid this all together haha.


----------

